# Radius Bottom Feeding RDA by Cosmic Innovations



## Petrus (14/10/15)

An atty or tank can be very personal for any vapor regarding taste,clouds,throat hit, juice consumption and deck build. In my search for a perfect BF atty for my Rio Grand LP, I have tried some of the most mentioned RDA's witch is bottom feeders like the RM2, and the Cyclone, and in both cases the airflow were way to restricted for my kind of vape. I am sub ohming and do mostly direct lung, sometimes mouth to lung. My other concern was that small deck to work on.....geeez. Then I saw some reviews of the Vortice, got me excited at first, then the practice.......First of all it looks like 20" tyres on a Mini, I dont like, and that gap between the body of the Rio and the RDA, not my style, I think I am just full of s..t. My wife will agree on that. The vape.....mmmmm...so,so, but I still prefer my Billow V2. Then I got hold of the Radius. It's got a small overhang, I would recon 0.5 mm on a side, I can live with that. The deck is super awesome to build on, I just love the posts. The airflow is super, I think better than my Billow, the flavor...OMG, just love it, haven't touch my Billow today. Leaks, non so far, gone through 6ml of juice so far. Normally I would have almost finished my second tank on the Billow. So far the Radius on the Rio Grand works perfect. Squonking times depends on how much you vape, for me on this atty more or less after about 5 draws. The price is a bit hefty, but if you want to enjoy your Rio, why go for second best.

I hope this will help some of your guys making a decision for a decent, dual coil, sub ohm atty for your Rio.

Enjoy your vape
P.S Rio's Rock

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac (14/10/15)

I think the Lowpro will beat it. Still waiting for mine. The build possibilities are almost endless on the lowpro because of it's design. Can't wait to get mine so I can test it. I hope it's all I think it would be.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus (14/10/15)

zadiac said:


> I think the Lowpro will beat it. Still waiting for mine. The build possibilities are almost endless on the lowpro because of it's design. Can't wait to get mine so I can test it. I hope it's all I think it would be.


Can't wait for a review.


----------



## stevie g (14/10/15)

It's not a competition... Or is it?. 

The radius sounds like a winner though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/10/15)

Lovely post @Petrus
Thanks for sharing your experience with the radius
Sounds very good

When you get a chance, show us a pic of the atty - id like to see what it looks like on your Reo
And what does it cost if i may ask?


----------



## Christos (14/10/15)

@Silver, it's R925. 
Same vendor that had the cyclone. 

I find it very similar to the derringer in looks. 
Can't say I have tried it. 

Personally I'm enjoying the chalice iii clone with a 1.5 ohm ribbon kanthal. Seems to be the best flavour from all my attys. 

It is a pain to build due to the size but the flavour is above par.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (14/10/15)

Just to add, I rebuilt 4 attys today. Some twice and some 3 times. Wanted to give the chalice a rest but I couldn't get the flavour I have come to enjoy from the chalice so I'm back to the chalice. 

Thinking of getting an original chalice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (14/10/15)

Christos said:


> @Silver, it's R925.
> Same vendor that had the cyclone.
> 
> I find it very similar to the derringer in looks.
> ...


Hi @Christos 

How is the ribbon wire?

Instant heat.I enjoy it very much.


----------



## Christos (14/10/15)

SAVapeGear said:


> Hi @Christos
> 
> How is the ribbon wire?
> 
> Instant heat.I enjoy it very much.


HI. It's great for single coil builds but man its a pain to work with. 
It's springy indeed. 
Instant heat indeed and great flavour. I'm going to try a single coil build with the derringer soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/10/15)

Thanks for the feedback @Christos
I need to give the chalice a go at some point. I love good flavour devices

Edit - if we meet up at a vape meet, id love to give it a try


----------



## SAVapeGear (14/10/15)

Christos said:


> HI. It's great for single coil builds but man its a pain to work with.
> It's springy indeed.
> Instant heat indeed and great flavour. I'm going to try a single coil build with the derringer soon.


Yes.It is very difficult to work with.LOL

I also struggled.

Only did a dual on my Nuppin. 5 wraps 2mm ID,came in at 0.6 I think.

The Nuppin is already difficult to work with.What a mission to get the wire in the nuppin posts.


----------



## Christos (14/10/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the feedback @Christos
> I need to give the chalice a go at some point. I love good flavour devices
> 
> Edit - if we meet up at a vape meet, id love to give it a try


It is a very tight draw but if you don't mind breathing slowly you can do direct lung hits. 
It's supposed to be a mouth to lung device but I do restricted lung hits with it. 

Picture for reference.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (14/10/15)

SAVapeGear said:


> Yes.It is very difficult to work with.LOL
> 
> I also struggled.
> 
> ...


I'm too scared to try a dual build with it. 
Don't know how I'll get both coils to glow evenly because I tend to wrap and then insert screwdriver and work with it after I have tightened posts.


----------



## SAVapeGear (14/10/15)

Christos said:


> I'm too scared to try a dual build with it.
> Don't know how I'll get both coils to glow evenly because I tend to wrap and then insert screwdriver and work with it after I have tightened posts.


Do a spaced coil.It glows evenly as long as the wraps is the same.It work on mine.

You can't pinch that wire to get hot spots out.But I didn't get any.

PS:That RM2 is still on the classifieds.


----------



## Christos (14/10/15)

SAVapeGear said:


> Yes.It is very difficult to work with.LOL
> 
> I also struggled.
> 
> ...


I'm too scared to try a dual build with it.
Don't know how I'll get both coils to glow evenly because I tend to wrap and then insert screwdriver and work with it after I have tightened posts.


SAVapeGear said:


> Do a spaced coil.It glows evenly as long as the wraps is the same.It work on mine.
> 
> You can't pinch that wire to get hot spots out.But I didn't get any.
> 
> PS:That RM2 is still on the classifieds.


Temptations


----------



## Petrus (15/10/15)

Silver said:


> Lovely post @Petrus
> Thanks for sharing your experience with the radius
> Sounds very good
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## huffnpuff (15/10/15)

SAVapeGear said:


> The Nuppin is already difficult to work with.What a mission to get the wire in the nuppin posts.



??I found the nuppin one of the easiest to work on for dual coils. Easier than the cyclone.


----------

